# Wall around a wood stove



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

My mom asked me to build an arched wall around her wood stove, the stove is in her living room going into a cinder block chimney. The stove sits on a 4 inch tall tiled riser. What is the proper code to do this without running the risk of over heating, my thought was framing a wall and covering it with cement board as that is what my glass blowing studio consists of and that hasn't burned up yet. But I am just a dirt guy, I want to do it right so I don't burn her house down. Any suggestions about setbacks and materials?


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

you are required to have an airgap between sheeting materials. I forget the link, but poke around & you'll find it.

ray


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

DON'T!

First off...WHY?

The stove requires air circulation around to to properly heat (and there by cooling its self down so it doesn't over heat!) By setting the stove in an "alcove" you will reduce the heat output.

The alcove can be built using standard code, but all of what I see does not show top clearance. You should look up your stoves requirements. 

Here are my specs: for a Vermont Castings Encore 1450

I know a few towns require an off set spacer between the stud and the backerboard so the heat can not radiate through to the studs. You should check your local code. Also, most towns around here require all Wood & Pellet stoves to get a C/O.

Now, if you are really going to go forward with this, I would at least post a picture of what you currently have. I would also talk to an engineer. Your Mom might want an alcove, but she dosn't want a FIRE and I would not leave that in anyones hands other than someone who knows this inside and out or has a engineers degree.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Why do moms want to do anything they want to do, it beats me. I don't think that I explained it right however. She doesn't want to enclose the stove just to make it pretty, the stove will be protruding 98% out of the alcove, ie just the pipe going into the chimney will be under the alcove. She then wants to tile the face of it to match the tiles under it. She watches far too much HGTV, but hey it is her house. My job is to do the framing, and hang the cement board, but first I need to find out if it can be done safely.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Not really following, can you post a drawing?


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

if the stove pipe is the only concern you can get away with 6 inches clearance with double wall stove pipe where as single wall pipe would require 18 inches from combustibles. behind the stove if you use the air gap method the edges must also be left open to allow for air circulation in the air gap, thats the way it is here in british columbia. clearances will depend on the type of stove too and you may have to get an inspection done by a qualified chimney sweep to make it all ok with your homeowners insurance.we burn alot of wood here, get someone to help you do it right and you wont have to worry about it.


----------

